# ATI tool process running but cant see the tool



## thomasj (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a problem I cant figure out. I just changed from a visiontek x1550 to a visiontek HD2600 PRO.  I used the ati tool with my x1550 all the time with no problems. I uninstalled the drivers for my old card and installed the correct ones for my HD 2600 and it works fine. Its just that when I open the atitool I cant see it.

It is running in the lower right part of the tool bar and it shows in the process info as ATItool.exe but I cant get it to show on the screen. I tried double clicking the icon and nothing. Any Ideas?


----------



## khebeln (Nov 26, 2007)

I have exacly the same problem. Ati tool is runing in tray, its extensivly using procesor but you cant acces it by any means :/ Im using 2600xt to. I realy need some tool to set fan speed to max becasue its runing on low all the time and i get 110C temp when using top games, but i have 61C in idle. Funny is that when i bought the card i had 30-40C top and 55 MAX while using 3d games... ech.


----------



## a_punker (Nov 27, 2007)

same here version 0.26 ATiTool running at high cpu percentage and can't access.
HD3870. When i hover over the system tray icon it says Core -1.#JMHz, Mem -1.#JMHz


----------

